# CPMA or CDEO?



## trarut (Jul 10, 2019)

For those of you with a CPMA, CDEO or both, which would you recommend to someone?  I worked with the Compliance team at my last employer for the last 10-12 years, first as an E/M auditor then becoming the "expert" in regards to physician documentation in the practice.  Coding and documentation compliance is also a major part of my new job so I'm going to end up doing compliance whether I really want to or not   I am leaning toward the CPMA but feel like the CDEO would be equally valuable and both seem to apply to the work I've done so I'm having trouble deciding which route to go.

I look forward to any suggestions, recommendations or advice anyone has to offer!

Thanks in advance!
Tracy


----------



## carolhodge (Jul 10, 2019)

I have both.   It's hard to define which one may be better.  I will say that the CDEO is so new that it's not as recognized as the CPMA.  I am frequently asked what CDEO is.  Also, it is more difficult to find free or low cost CEU's for the CDEO. 

Carol Hodge, CPC, CPMA, CDEO, CCC, CEMC


----------



## trarut (Jul 10, 2019)

Good know, Carol.  I didn't think about the CDEO being newer and the lack of recognition.


----------



## TheStephCode (Aug 1, 2019)

I have both.  I recommend the CPMA first, followed by the CDEO at some point.  Both are valuable to an auditor.

The CPMA is specific to auditing.  The CDEO focuses on clinical documentation.  They go hand in hand, in my opinion but the CPMA is the horse while the CDEO is the cart.


----------



## trarut (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks for the response, TheStephCode. 

I audited for my previous employer for the last 10 years but recently moved to a new organization where we are revamping our compliance program and part of my role is to provide advice on both documentation as well as performing audits with the related feedback.  I started looking at the training courses for the CDEO and CPMA as a way to validate what I know and strengthen my weak points   After comparing the two courses and what the two exams cover, I ultimately decided to start with the CDEO because I feel like I can put that information to use right away.  Once that's complete, I will move on to the CPMA.   Because apparently I'm a glutton for punishment LOL

_ETA:  Fixing a typo...again!_


----------

